# internal window screens



## Mileso (Nov 11, 2010)

Just renovating an old Hymer camp 55. Internal window screens (roller type) material cracked but fly screen bit OK. Is it possible to get them repaired, or should I buy new units? Seen some for about £80 each. Or should I just use the curtains!


----------

